# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Jo Nesbo

## andynap

I started with the first translated into Englsih book- actually his 3rd book- The Redbreast- and it's terrific. I am only 1/2 way thru but it really moves and Nesbo is a great story teller. I am going to read his books in order. His main character, Harry Hole, has just been promoted to Inspector after he accidentally killed someone- not giving the plot away. An excellent read and a good find. Thanks Julia.

----------


## Dennis

I'm struggling through Snowman.

----------


## andynap

Oh oh- but I have a way to go before I get there.

----------


## amyb

I am halfway through SNOWMAN and sorry to have to take a break now. It is well done and I find the pace fast and the plot to be scary and  a heart stopper. I am happy for this suggestion Julianne and John.

I may go to his older books when home.

----------


## JEK

I flew through Snowman -- less so with Redbreast.

----------


## Dennis

I don't know why I'm having a hard time with it..I like the overall concept..

----------


## JEK

The names are a little øff-putting.

----------


## Dennis

Actually, that's true.

I didn't want to be insensitive to our Northern European posters.

----------


## amyb

I almost don't read the names but pick alternate ones that work for me. On the beach at IDf another reader came over and told me they were unable to get into it. This conversation and sharing could not have happened if I had been reading an e book today.

----------


## JEK

I would consider that a plus :)

----------


## amyb

I thrive on book talk. Farewell BORDERS

----------


## julianne

I liked The Redbreast, too but since I read it after Snowman, I was ready for the names, etc. I stumbled onto Snowman &  felt that I had discovered an exceptional talent. However, I believe the "foreign" (to U.S. readers) names are keeping Snowman below the radar. I know "The Girl" books managed to overcome this but it seems as if many Americans want quick reads!

----------


## MIke R

> I would consider that a plus :)




me too.....

avoid eye contact ..it may lead to boring/weird conversations you cannot get out of...LOL

----------


## amyb

Just finished The Snowman-whew!! What a thriller


Now I can concentrate on being Pearl Mesta of Lorient and prepare for guests tonight.

----------


## andynap

Finished Redbreast- some loose ends to tie up. Wonderful read.  Just started Nemesis. One at a time.

----------


## amyb

My one at a time now is Daniel Silva and I am reading THE DEFECTOR which takes place after MOSCOW RULES. Just so so, but going quickly.

Meals and celebrations keep popping up on my schedule snd cutting into reading time.

----------


## andynap

I read all of Silva except the last one- was getting too predictable

----------


## amyb

Exactly.  I have THE REMBRANDT AFFAIR-but will put it aside for the time being.

----------

